# Lol super new



## SpikeySpruce (Aug 27, 2019)

I guess you cant edit posts. I'll try again. My name is Wade, I'm new here obviously. Hoping to learn from you all and to share what I can. 🙂


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome Wade. Jump in an post when you are allowed!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

SpikeySpruce said:


> I guess you cant edit posts. I'll try again. My name is Wade, I'm new here obviously. Hoping to learn from you all and to share what I can. 🙂


After you post your initial thread here in the new member forum, it takes the forum software a few minutes to approve your account for posting in the other forums, editing, etc.

Sadly, TAM had to impose these rules to stop the forums from being flooded with hundreds of threads a day with threads/posts from spam-bots selling mostly illegal things.


----------

